# PC oder Konsole?  (Kein Grabenkrieg)



## Bertie17 (23. April 2017)

Hallo Leute,

der Titel ist natürlich etwas provozierend gewählt. Ich weiß, dass das zwischen den Anhängern beider Plattformen teilweise regelrecht ein Krieg besteht und es im Prinzip eine Grundsatzentscheidung ist, ob man Konsolero oder PC-Zocker ist. Deswegen soll das hier auch gar nicht so wirklich ne allgemeine Diskussion werden, sondern vielmehr eine Art Kaufberatung, denn es geht um folgendes...

...eigentlich hatte ich vor, mir einen PC zuzulegen. Daher hatte ich vor einiger Zeit mich hier angemeldet und als völlig Unwissender im Unterforum für Kaufberatungen einen Thread erstellt. Ich hatte nur ein Budget von max. 600 Euro zur Verfügung, daher wurde mir geraten, zunächst auf Ryzen zu warten. In der Zwischenzeit hatte ich natürlich die Möglichkeit, hier im Forum zu lesen und andere Kaufberatungen mitzubekommen und so und bin an einen Punkt gekommen, wo ich denke, dass ich eigentlich doch deutlich mehr ausgeben sollte, wenn ich halbwegs anständig zocken möchte. Habe daher vor, eigentlich noch ein paar Monate zu sparen - evtl. auch zu schauen, wie AMD sich mit Vega schlagen wird - und dann eben doch eher so 900-1000 Euro auszugeben, um was gescheites zu bekommen. 

Nun gibt es inzwischen aber eine Xbox One ja schon teilweise für 199 Euro inkl. Spiele. Das ist ja wirklich schon extrem viel billiger. Und selbst die Scorpio wird ja vermutlich höchstens halb so viel kosten wie für den PC veranschlagt wird. Und jetzt bin ich daher am zweifeln, ob ich wirklich so viel Geld ausgeben sollte für ein PC - und ich bezahl das eben nicht mal eben aus der Portokasse, sondern muss dafür ne Weile sparen - wenn ich den "Spielspaß" auch schon für so viel weniger Geld mit einer Konsole erhalte. 

Deswegen habe ich diesen Thread eröffnet. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja irgendwie bei der Entscheidung helfen...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. April 2017)

Man sollte sich immer folgendes durch den Kopf gehen lassen:
Die Erstanschaffung eines PCs ist vielleicht nicht günstig, dafür genießt man damit die Vorzüge alternativer Möglichkeiten jenseits des Spielens die mit ner Konsole nicht umsetzbar sind. Surfen, Textbearbeitung, allgemeine Multimedia-Anwendungen usw... Und wenn man sich nur aufs reine Gaming konzentriert wird man schnell feststellen dass PC-Spiele - im besonderen in Form von Downloads - um ein Vielfaches günstiger sind als Konsolengames, auch wegen des wesentlich früheren und oftmals sehr starken Preisverfalls.

Andersrum die Konsole:
Die reine Hardware ist nicht sonderlich teuer, für andere Anwendungen aber nur bedingt oder gar nicht geeignet. Und die Spiele sind in der Regel teurer, bei Multiplattform-Titeln kosten die im Schnitt 10 Euro mehr als die PC-Version. Und sie fallen preislich bei weitem nicht so stark/schnell wie auf PC-Seite.

Ich hab die persönliche Erfahrung gemacht dass ich mit dem PC günstiger fahre. Hätte ich mir alle Multiplattform-Titel als Konsolen-Version angeschafft wäre ich heute viel viel ärmer. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bertie17 (23. April 2017)

Ach, echt? Das mit dem Preisunterschied war mir gar nicht bewusst. Vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Ich mein, klar, man müsste schon sehr viel Spiele kaufen, bis der Anschaffungspreis wieder "reingeholt" wurde, aber an sich ist das natürlich ein interessantes Argument. Vermutlich gibt es auch mehr Sonderangebote wie die vielen Steamsales und so auf PC als auf Konsole nehme ich an?


----------



## MichaelG (23. April 2017)

Die Preise für Konsolenspiele fallen in der Regel deutlich langsamer als die PC-Titel. Allerdings sind Retail-Konsolentitel bisher wieder veräußerbar. Das kann man bei PC-Titeln vergessen.

Ich halte es wie folgt: Multiplattformtitel hole ich mir für den PC (natürlich logischerweise auch PC-Only-Titel). Und meine PS 3/4 halte ich mir für Exklusivtitel bzw. Titel die ich lieber auf Konsole spiele wie z.B. FIFA. Ist Luxus. Ich weiß. Das kann sich sicher auch nicht jeder leisten. Keine Frage. Daher mußt Du selbst entscheiden was für Dich wichtig ist. Bzw. wie es um Dein Budget bestellt ist.

Sauboy hats ja schon in den Grundzügen perfekt dargestellt: PC am Anfang teurer (Hardware). Dafür Spiele (wenn kein Day1-Kauf) deutlich günstiger. Und selbst bei Sofortkauf liegen zwischen PC-Spiel und der "identischen" Konsolenversion in der Regel 10-15 EUR zugunsten der PC-Version. Die Zeiten mit Aufrüstungsorgien am PC haben sich auch normalisiert. Wenn man sich jetzt aller 3-4 Jahre eine neue Grafikkarte kauft und mal nach 8-10 Jahren ein neues Mainboard mit CPU entspricht das von der Investition ungefähr dem Preis wenn man sich eh in dem Zeitraum die neue Konsolengeneration kauft (je nach Ansprüchen so in etwa).

Ich sehe zwischen PC und Konsole keinen direkten Krieg sondern eher eine Ergänzung. Auch wenn mich die Releasepolitik mit Exklusivtiteln irgendwie nervt.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (23. April 2017)

Man könnte es auch so runterbrechen: Wenn du nur Gelegenheitszocker, aber an aktuellen Toptiteln interessiert bist, fährst du mit Konsole besser. Durch die subventionierte Hardware und der wirtschafrtlichen Notwendigkeit von Multiplattformentwicklungen hast du eher Zugriff auf solche Spiele. Wenn du aber Zugriff auf möglichst viele Games, bei deinem Budget eher nicht unbedingt immer das Neueste in höchster Qualität, haben möchtest, fährst du auf jeden Fall mit PC besser.
Wo es auf Konsole nur eine geringe Auswahl von Budgetspielen, meist so um die 10€ gibt, bekommst du halt auf Plattformen , wie Steam eine Riesenauswahl, darunter auch gute Spiele für unter 5 Euros. Allgemein ist auch der Preisverfall viel schneller und deutlicher.


----------



## LOX-TT (23. April 2017)

wichtig ist halt auch, interessieren dich die Exclusiv-Spiele, besonders bei Sony oder Nintendo. Bei MS ist es nicht ganz so wichtig, da deren Spiele ja seit 2016 auch am PC erscheinen.

Am besten fährt man eh mit allen Systemen, aber das muss man sich natürlich auch leisten können/wollen


----------



## hibana (23. April 2017)

Pc alleine Preis der Games bekommst unter 1 Euro spiele.....


----------



## LOX-TT (23. April 2017)

hibana schrieb:


> Pc alleine Preis der Games bekommst unter 1 Euro spiele.....



was für Spiele halt  irgendwelche hingeklatschten Indie-Minispiele bekommt man aber bei den Konsolen auch. Aber mit Sicherheit keine Blockbuster, nicht mal im Summer-Sale


----------



## hibana (23. April 2017)

Dann google mal nach keys .......ich glaubte es auch nicht aber es ist so .......Konsolen sind absolut obsolet geworden für mich.....sind ja e nur mehr pcs in nem mini gehäuse mit limitierung warum soll man sich das noch geben........geld verbrennen kann ich auch sinnvoller.


----------



## Batze (23. April 2017)

Das auffälligste wurde schon gesagt. Wichtig finde ich vor allem was du gerne spielen willst. Jedes System hat nämlich auch da so seine Vorteile. Wobei man sagen muss, außer einige Exclusiv Titel kannst du auf dem PC alles optimal spielen. ich meine damit vor allem das/die Eingabegeräte wie Maus und so. Spielst du z.B. gerne MMO Spiele ala WoW kommst du am PC nicht vorbei. Auch bei Shootern finde ich es immer wieder köstlich zu sehen wie da mit Pad das Gefühl des tollen Zielens vermittelt wird. Will sagen, auch wenn es da echt tolle Spieler gibt, an die Präzision eines PCs kommt die Konsole mit ihrer Pad Steuerung nicht ran. 
Von der wirklich Überragenden Vielfalt an Spielen die es für PC gibt, auch gerade zu sehr günstigen Preisen wollen wir mal gar nicht reden. Da hat die Konsole nur noch einen wirklichen Vorteil zu bieten, du darfst immer noch deine Spiele verkaufen und dir dann somit deine nächsten Spiele finanzieren. Die Betonung liegt aber auf noch, denn auf längere Sicht gesehen werden auch da die Publisher einen Weg finden das zu unterbinden.
Auch das Argument des Couch abhängens zieht bei Konsole nicht mehr, weil du jeden heutigen PC ohne Probleme an einen Großen TV anstöpseln kannst und dieses dann auch per (Wireless)Pad steuern kannst.
Auch die damalige tolle Mobilität der Konsole ist teilweise sehr beschränkt geworden, ohne (schnellem)Internet Anschluss geht nämlich auch da meist nichts mehr.


----------



## hibana (23. April 2017)

Das mit dem Pad nervt Tierisch da überall Zielhilfen wir hatten nen Server in BF4 wo man die Zielhilfen komplett abschalten konnte doch das ist eine Seltenheit. 

Pc ist mehr Skill Orientiert macht mehr Spass bin aber auch ehrgeizler


----------



## MichaelG (23. April 2017)

Naja die 1 EUR Keys sind entweder urururalt-Spiele oder von dubiosen Keysellern. Aber PC-Titel fallen schon recht schnell deutlich unter den Neupreis und das Level von 10-15 EUR ist in Relation auch schnell erreicht.

Für mich ist wie gesagt der PC die Haupt-Gamingplattform. Aber die Konsolen haben ihre volle Berechtigung.


----------



## hibana (23. April 2017)

Selbst wenn die alten spiele die kosten auf ner konsole selten untern 10 euro und laufen viel beschissener, dubios ne warum.


----------



## Rising-Evil (23. April 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja die 1 EUR Keys sind entweder urururalt-Spiele oder von dubiosen Keysellern.



nicht zwingend - HumbleBundles kosten minimal 1 $ und man bekommt diverse Keys von Spielen, die je nach Bundle gar nicht so alt sind.


----------



## Bertie17 (23. April 2017)

Danke für eure Eindrücke, jetzt kann ich das Ganze durchaus besser einordnen. Interessant auch der Hinweis, dass man ja auch den PC mal an den Fernseher anschließen und mit Pad zocken kann, wenn man mal Lust auf "Konsolenfeeling" hat. Irgendwie logisch, war mir aber so noch gar nicht richtig in den Sinn gekommen


----------



## Gast201803192 (23. April 2017)

Bertie17 schrieb:


> ...eigentlich hatte ich vor, mir einen PC zuzulegen...mir geraten, zunächst auf Ryzen zu warten. ...bin an einen Punkt gekommen, wo ich denke, dass ich eigentlich doch deutlich mehr ausgeben sollte



Ich bin mal so Frei und reiße alles etwas aus dem Zusammenhang  Da bei dir die Kohle ja nicht so locker sitzt benötigst du definitiv nicht den neusten Prozessor. Schau mal in meien Signatur. Ich habe einen i5 6600 und gerade einmal eine GTX970 und ich schaffe damit problemlos jedes Spiel auf Ultra zu spielen. Es gibt zwar Titel wie Witcher 3 die dann "nur" zwischen 30 und 60Fps schaffen aber auch Titel wie Battlefield wo ich 80Fps zusammen bekomme auf maximalen Grafikeinstellungen jedoch siehst du gerade daran das es nicht das neuste und teuerste benötigt. Ok die 970 würde ich dir jetzt wirklich nur noch Empfehlen wenn du richtig stark auf dein Budget achten musst jedoch muss es nicht das teuerste vom teuren sein gerade beim Prozessor. Höher als i5 würde ich Persönlich nur gehen wenn du wirklich sehr stark Prozessorabhängige aufgaben bewältigst wie Video encoding und co. 
Hier würde ich mich nicht von der Community zu verrückt machen lassen denn ständig kommt neue Hardware und somit könnte ich Monatlich sagen "Hm warte lieber noch".

Kann dir hier auch eine tolle Kaufberatung ans Herz legen wo du gerade mit auf das Budget bezogen anständige Hilfe bekommst mit den Kaufempfehlungen  Aber i5 würde ich schon als Minimum nehmen nicht i3!

https://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=215394



Bertie17 schrieb:


> Nun gibt es inzwischen aber eine Xbox One ja schon teilweise für 199 Euro inkl. Spiele. Und jetzt bin ich daher am zweifeln, ob ich wirklich so viel Geld ausgeben sollte für ein PC



Das Problem an deinem Anliegen sind deine Lebensumstände. Nimm mich als Beispiel
Früher immer nur Konsole gezockt und nicht einmal einen PC besessen. Als ich dann angefangen habe zu Arbeiten habe ich mir einen Gaming PC zusammen gebastelt und immer im Zeitraum von ca 2 Jahren mal eine neue Grafik Karte nachgerüstet. Hatte damals auch noch nicht so viel Geld  
Der PC war vor allem wichtig für Bewerbungen schreiben, Online Banking usw. Gab ja noch keine Tablets 2002

Mittlerweile stehe ich aber schon sehr gut im Berufsleben muss aber den ganzen Tag am PC sitzen als Grafiker. Nach nun 8 Jahren in diesem Beruf (Man wird ja auch nicht jünger) schalte ich Abends meinen PC nicht einmal mehr ein da mir das Steißbein und Rücken weh tun und ich das Sofa nun bevorzuge  . Auch habe ich starke Abneigungen gegen PC Genres entwickelt wie Shooter oder Strategiespiele. 
Habe mir daher vor kurzem eine PS4 gekauft und bin nun mit der Kombination Tablet/PS4 sehr zufrieden. Was das Schicksal meines PC sein wird weiß ich noch nicht ich lasse ihn mal vorsichtshalber so stehen wie er ist man weiß ja nie ob der nächste große PC Blockbuster kommt der auf der PS4 unspielbar ist 

Es ist nämlich auch immer eine gewisse Pest und Cholera Situation. Es gibt manchmal Spiele die auf der Konsole so schlecht laufen, dass du dir die PC Version wünschen wirst. 

Das Problem zur Zeit ist, dass Microsoft ihren X-Box Plan fährt. Sprich was für die X-Box kommt wird auch für den PC kommen. Und zwar in besser. Selbst wenn es ein hingerotzter Port ist wird die PC Version besser laufen und günstiger sein.
Würdest du sagen du möchtest gerne eine PS4 würde ich sofort sagen kauf die PS4 und ein günstiges Tablet mit Bluetooth Tastatur oder günstigen Office Laptop. Die PS4 bietet hier mehr Exklusives an als die X-Box  und vor allem abseits der Shooter.

Aber wenn es wirklich um X-Box geht (Hier höre ich den Untertohn Ego Shooter und Gears of War heraus) kann ich nur sagen, steck das Geld in diesem Fall in einen Desktop Rechner. Ja es ist erstmalig teuer aber gerade bei letzteren Genres fährst du am PC einfach besser. Vor allem musst du nicht jedes Jahr neue Hardware kaufen. Es würde sogar langen wenn man alle 4 Jahre eine neue Grafikkarte in den Rechner packt im Wert von ca 300EUR. Es muss nicht das 800EUR Monster sein hier bloß nicht von Youtubern oder 4K Usern vollquatschen lassen 

Solltest du in dem PC auch Vorteile sehen in Form von für Studium/Schule solltest du ebenfalls eher Richtung PC tendieren.


Wegen PC an TV was ich eben noch gelsen habe hier Vorsicht. Ich habe das auch über Jahre gemacht aber das ganze kommt einer Konsole eben nicht gleich! Viele Spiele skalieren Huds und Schriften nicht und je nach Sitzabstand kannste kaum noch was lesen oder du sitzt evtl verkrampfts mit Maus/Tastatur herum da Controller bei Spiel xy nicht geht


----------



## Gast201803192 (23. April 2017)

//Fail ^^ Hab aus versheen nochmal auf Antworten geklickt statt bearbeiten


----------



## hibana (23. April 2017)

Also jeden third party titel.


----------



## Bertie17 (23. April 2017)

Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort. Also meinst du nicht, dass ein i5 schon bald überholt sein wird und ein i7 (oder AMD Equivalent?) daher er etwas zukunftsorientierter wäre? Tatsächlich ist eines der Hauptgründe für eine neue Anschaffung "The Witcher 3", das ich unbedingt spielen können würde. Allerdings lege ich jetzt auch nicht zwingend wert darauf, mit 60+ FPS zu spielen. Auch mit 30-40 ist es ja ruckelfrei. Konsolentechnisch wäre es eine Xbox wohl vor allem wegen Halo. Das war/bin ich großer Fan von. Gibt es keine Xbox-Exklusivtitel mehr?


----------



## hibana (23. April 2017)

Kannst eh bald alles am Pc zocken was es auf xbox gibt


----------



## Bonkic (23. April 2017)

Bertie17 schrieb:


> Danke für eure Eindrücke, jetzt kann ich das Ganze durchaus besser einordnen. Interessant auch der Hinweis, dass man ja auch den PC mal an den Fernseher anschließen und mit Pad zocken kann, wenn man mal Lust auf "Konsolenfeeling" hat. Irgendwie logisch, war mir aber so noch gar nicht richtig in den Sinn gekommen



in der praxis ist das aber oftmals äußerst umständlich.
problemlos klappt das auch ohne zusatzhardware eigentlich nur, wenn pc und tv im selben zimmer stehen bzw eine direkte kabelverbindung möglich ist. das ginge bei mir schon mal nicht, und damit bin ich wohl kaum ein einzelfall.
die lösung könnte steamlink lauten, nur gibts da auch nicht selten probleme (lags, verbindungsabbrüche, artefaktbildung etc.).
hinzukommt, dass uis von pc-spielern nun einmal seltenst auf den tv angepasst sind. da kommt kein "konsolen-feeling" auf, das gibts nur mit ner "richtigen" konsole.

letztendlich kommts darauf an, welche art von spielen (als rts-fan wirst du mit egal welcher konsole keinen spaß haben), welche steuerung und eben welches feeling (couch oder schreibtisch) du bevorzugst.

für mich lautet die antwort aber nicht "oder", sondern "und".


----------



## Herbboy (24. April 2017)

Also, heutzutage kannst du einen PC auch in einem sehr kleinen und "feinen" Gehäuse unterbringen, so dass auch kein "PC Kasten" neben dem TV steht, falls du den PC im Wohnzimmer nutzen willst. Zudem kannst du auch mit einem längeren HDMI-Kabel den PC durchaus 10-20m weit weg hinstellen. Die Bedienung der meisten Games geht problemlos per Gamepad, und für die Games oder Tätigkeiten, bei denen eine Maus und Tastatur besser ist, kannst du einfach ein kabelloses Set holen. Das ist zwar nicht ganz so dolle wie eine "Gamermaus" und "Gamertastatur", aber ich selber kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass die "Nachteile" gering sind. Wenn du nicht grad auf Profiniveau spielst, wirst du zb bei einem schnellen Shooter immer noch fast genauso gut abschneiden wie mit ner teuren Gamermaus, solange die kabellose Maus nur nicht ZU wenig dpi hat, was nämlich dann ein schnelles "sich drehen" im Spiel erschweren würde. 

Mit Streaminglösungen könntest du dann "sogar" den PC in einen anderen Zimmer stehen haben, oder auch umgekehrt: PC ist im Wohnzimmer, per Stream nutzt du dann einen Monitor im Arbeitszimmer fürs "Arbeiten". Dann vermeidest du, dass du im umgekehrten Fall (PC im Arbeitszimmer, du streamst Spiele ins Wohnzimmer) eine störende Latenz hast. Denn durch den Stream KANN es eine kleine Verzögerung geben. Beim Spielen würde das dann sehr stören, FALLS Deine Mausbewegung immer 5/100 Sekunden verzögert am Bildschirm ankommt - bei zB Word oder Excel oder Internetsurfen aber ist das nicht so schlimm. 

Da ich selber seit ein paar Monaten auch eine Konsole habe, kann ich auch beide Seiten gut vergleichen: 

Vorteil PC:
- auf dem PC hast du idr immer einen Grafikmodus, der besser als die Grafik der Konsole aussieht, denn man KANN in einen PC eine so starke Grafikkarte einbauen, dass dies eben möglich ist. Die Konsolen sind aber dazu gezwungen, eine Grafik zu bieten, die die Konsolenhardware auch schafft. Und da eine Konsole sehr kompakt gebaut ist, bietet sie keine sehr starke Leistung. Sie arbeitet zwar effizienter als ein PC, da ihr Betriebssystem komplett auf Spiele hin optimiert ist und die Spielerhersteller auch ihre Spiele auf GENAU diese eine Hardware abstimmen können (beim PC hast du selbst wenn du nur die aktuell neuesten CPUs und Grafikkarten nimmst ein paar Millionen mögliche unterschiedliche PCs), aber trotzdem kann ein PC mit einer "Mittelklassegrafikkarte" schon eine bessere Grafik bieten. 
- du kannst mit ner halbwegs ordentlichen CPU den PC mind. so lange nutzen wie man eine Konsole nutzt, aber durch ne neue Grafikkarte alle 2-3 Jahre von den grafischen Weiterentwicklungen der PC-Versionen profitieren. Als die PS3 damals noch neu war, da waren deren Grafik gar nicht mal sooo viel schlechter als auf einem durchschnittlichen PC. Aber nach 4-5 Jahren war bei einem damals dann neuen PC-Titel die Grafik im Detailmodus "hoch" weit überlegen, und einem mittlerweile 4-5 Jahren "alten" PC konnte man idR mit ner neuen Grafikkarte für 150-250€ aufrüsten und diese Grafik dann auch nutzen. 
- du kannnst den PC (viel leichter) auch für viele andere Dinge nutzen
- Spiele sind günstiger bzw. werden auch schneller deutlich günstiger als auf der Konsole

Nachteil PC:
- am Anfang teurer
- die meisten Spiele kannst du nicht weiterverkaufen, da du einen Code aktivieren musst, der an einen Account gebunden ist. Auf der Konsole kannst du hingegen alle Spiele, die du als Disc-Version holst, einfach weiterverkaufen. Nur DIE Games, die du als Download für deine Konsole kaufst, sind an Deinen Account gebunden (an einer Konsole hast du ja einen Account, ein Nutzerkonto)
- auch ein rel. kleiner PC ist größer als eine Konsole

Vorteil Konsole:
- Anschaffungspreis auch dank Subvention durch Sony / Microsoft
- leichte Bedienung
- vor allem auf der PS einige gute Exklusivspiele
- kann je nach Modell einen BluRay-Player gut ersetzen
- immer wieder mal gute Angebote bei den Services von Sony und Microsoft, aber... 

Nachteile Konsole:
... für diesen Service brauchst ein Abo für ca 60-70€ im Jahr, und das Abo brauchst du auch, wenn du auch mal Multiplayer spielen willst. im Abo sind zwar auch Gratisgames dabei und immer wieder besagte Sonderpreise, aber der Zwang, es haben zu müssen, gefällt nicht jedem.
- unflexibel
- abseits von Games manchmal nervige Bedienung
- Spiele sind teurer als am PC und werden auch meist lange Zeit nicht günstiger
- Downloadspiele sind oft echt mal so RICHTIG sauteuer
- Bei der Spielegrafik auch nach Jahren nur kleine Fortschritte, da die Hardware ja nicht mitwächst - oder man muss immer wieder mal ne neue Konsole holen


Ich hab inzwischen beides, da ich unbedingt Madden spielen wollte, was es seit vielen Jahren nicht mehr für den PC gibt. Und als mal die Xbox für nur 230€ im Angebot war inkl Fifa 17 und 2 Controllern, da hab ich dann zugeschlagen. Ich spiele aber auch noch am PC, wo ich ne Grafikkarte hab, die die Grafik auch sichtbar besser darstellt als es die Konsole kann - ABER: ich merke auch, dass mir die Grafik nicht mehr so wichtig ist. Ich habe sogar einige Games für die Konsole geholt, weil mir das vom Sofa aus zocken wichtiger war - wobei ich theoretisch auch den PC noch mit an den TV anschließen könnte, aber so ist das halt: da sieht man zB Ghost Recon Wildlands für nur 39€ als Sonderangebot, die PC-Version kostet dann immer noch 49€, und schon kauft "man" sich doch die Konsolenversion...    ich hab seit Dezember sicher ein Dutzend xbox-Spiele geholt, aber bis auf zwei Games alle für maximal 20€, also keine brandneuen Titel.


----------



## Wubaron (27. April 2017)

Als ich mir vor zwei Jahren einen PC gebaut habe, habe ich ihn direkt am TV hängen gehabt. Ich hab damals dieses Gehäuse genutzt: Fractal Design

Mit Steam Big Picture war das dann schon eine feine Sache und etwas Konsolen Feeling. Allerdings halt nur mit neueren Spielen, welche für Controller Steuerung optimiert wurden. Hab damals Watch Dogs 1 gespielt. Hier profitiert man auch von Konsolenports da ja deren HUDs für TVs ausgelegt sind.

Aber mit so einer Konstellation kastrierst du die weiteren Möglichkeiten eines PCs. (Surfen, Office usw.) Deshalb und weil ich mehr Power (größere Graka)  sowie Spiele die Maus/Tastatur benötigen spielen wollte habe ich das Gehäuse gewechselt und sitze wieder am Schreibtisch.


----------



## Rising-Evil (27. April 2017)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Mit Steam Big Picture war das dann schon eine feine Sache und etwas Konsolen Feeling. Allerdings halt nur mit neueren Spielen, welche für Controller Steuerung optimiert wurden.



Nicht zwingend - neuerdings kann man im Big-Picture-Modus jeden Controller, egal ob XBox-;PlayStation-; oder irgendein 08/15-Controller ganz nach Belieben konfigurieren, will heißen , z.B. der linke Analogstick fungiert als WASD, A-Knopf ist Springen, was man will -
So hab ich z.B. Thief 1-3, XIII, Need for Speed Most Wanted (2005), Resident Evil 4, Rayman 2+3 etc. etc. mit Controller spielen können, wobei ich hier, wie auch in jedem anderen Thread [emoji14] ^^ nicht müde werd, den * Steam Controller * zu empfehlen, da dessen Touchpads gerade Third- oder First-Person-Shootern wesentlich präziser sind als generische Analogsticks - nur FIFA würd ich damit nicht unbedingt spielen


----------



## Wubaron (27. April 2017)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Nicht zwingend - neuerdings kann man im Big-Picture-Modus jeden Controller, egal ob XBox-;PlayStation-; oder irgendein 08/15-Controller ganz nach Belieben konfigurieren, will heißen , z.B. der linke Analogstick fungiert als WASD, A-Knopf ist Springen, was man will -
> So hab ich z.B. Thief 1-3, XIII, Need for Speed Most Wanted (2005), Resident Evil 4, Rayman 2+3 etc. etc. mit Controller spielen können, wobei ich hier, wie auch in jedem anderen Thread [emoji14] ^^ nicht müde werd, den * Steam Controller * zu empfehlen, da dessen Touchpads gerade Third- oder First-Person-Shootern wesentlich präziser sind als generische Analogsticks - nur FIFA würd ich damit nicht unbedingt spielen



Stimmt! Erst gestern hab ich das bemerkt, als ich nach langem den Big Picture Modus gestartet habe um zu sehen obs was neues gibt. 

Den Steam Controller besitze ich auch und stimme dir zu, dass das Touchpad als Mausersatz besser ist als Analog Sticks. Wobei ich trotzdem oft lieber mit dem Xbox One Controller spiele. Weiß auch nicht wieso. Ich glaub mir gefällt die Steuerung mit Analog Sticks bei Spielen wie Witcher 3 doch besser. Aber ansonsten kann ich ihn auch empfehlen. Vor allem wenn jemand noch keinen Controller für den PC hat und auch keine PS4 oder Xbox One hat.


----------



## Worrel (27. April 2017)

Bertie17 schrieb:


> Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort. Also meinst du nicht, dass ein i5 schon bald überholt sein wird und ein i7 (oder AMD Equivalent?) daher er etwas zukunftsorientierter wäre?


Was heute noch "zukunftsorientiert" ist, ist morgen schon nur noch "Elektroschrott für Einsteiger"  - gut, so schlimm wie um die Jahrhundertwende ist es inzwischen nicht mehr. Man kann jetzt auch problemlos mehrere Jahre mit denselben Komponenten zocken.

Was wahrscheinlich gemeint war, als man dir sagte, du solltest auf den Ryzen warten:
Im Fahrwasser einer neu veröffentlichten Prozessorgeneration werden die bisherigen Modelle dann billiger.



> Tatsächlich ist eines der Hauptgründe für eine neue Anschaffung "The Witcher 3", das ich unbedingt spielen können würde.



Empfohlene Systemvoraussetzungen bei Steam:
Betriebssystem: 64-bit Windows 7, 64-bit Windows 8 (8.1) or 64-bit Windows 10
Prozessor: Intel CPU Core i7 3770 3.4 GHz / AMD CPU AMD FX-8350 4 GHz
Arbeitsspeicher: 8 GB RAM
Grafik: Nvidia GPU GeForce GTX 770 / AMD GPU Radeon R9 290
Speicherplatz: 35 GB verfügbarer Speicherplatz​


Rising-Evil schrieb:


> ... wobei ich hier, wie auch in jedem anderen Thread [emoji14] ^^ nicht müde werd, den * Steam Controller * zu empfehlen, da dessen Touchpads gerade Third- oder First-Person-Shootern wesentlich präziser sind als generische Analogsticks


Kann ich nur unterschreiben: Mit dem Steam Controller hatte ich das erste Mal das Gefühl, daß man damit auch Ego Shooter vernünftig spielen könnte und nicht in erster Linie gegen die Kamera und Laufrichtungen kämpft.


@topic:
Ich bin PC Spieler seit ewig. Alleine wegen der Vielseitigkeit schon werde ich immer einen PC haben. Und da mein Steam Konto prall mit Spielen gefüllt ist (diversen Sales sei Dank), werde ich auch nicht das Problem haben, daß mir die Spiele ausgehen. Wenn ich denn mal abseits der Blizzard Spiele überhaupt dazu komme.


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (27. April 2017)

Bertie17 schrieb:


> Ach, echt? Das mit dem Preisunterschied war mir gar nicht bewusst. Vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Ich mein, klar, man müsste schon sehr viel Spiele kaufen, bis der Anschaffungspreis wieder "reingeholt" wurde, aber an sich ist das natürlich ein interessantes Argument. Vermutlich gibt es auch mehr Sonderangebote wie die vielen Steamsales und so auf PC als auf Konsole nehme ich an?



Nicht nur Steam Sales wenn du kein Problem mit diversen Keyshops hast ist bei denen täglich Sale.Ich gehe da mit sauerlandboy vollkommen mit. Der Pc ist das Rundum Sorglos Paket in meinen Augen wenn man abseits vom zocken noch die ganzen anderen genannten Dinge machen möchte: Textverarbeitung,in meinem Falle digital zeichnen oder Musik Produktion und Multimedia ist alles möglich was auf Konsole bezüglich Multimedia doch recht eingeschränkt nur möglich ist.Ist eben immer die Frage was du mit dem Gerät vor hast.Aber irgendwann reicht dir die Konsole eh nicht mehr weil du mehr machen möchtest als nur zocken dann kannst dir auch gleich einen ordentlichen Pc holen. Man muss ja nicht immer neue Pcs kaufen wenn er mal zu langsam für neue Games ist.Alle paar Jahre mal ne neue Grafikkarte und gut ist.Auf CPU Seite passiert schon länger nicht so viel wie im Grafikkarten Sektor,also gleich eine sinnvolle CPU kaufen dann hast du in dem Sektor lange Ruhe mit aufrüsten.


----------



## McDrake (27. April 2017)

Dann meld ich mich als "Kämpfer" auf beiden Seiten auch mal zu Wort 

Bis vor ca 3 Jahren war ich in extremer Konsolenspieler.
Der Grund: Ich bekam viele Promospiele. Sowas gibts im PC-Bereich sehr selten.
Weil der Key ja einfach verkauft werden könnte, was nicht der Sinn der Sache ist.
Und ich konnte alle Games ausleihen, was ebenfalls nur auf Konsoen ging (eben wegen Accountbindung).

Seit ich nicht mehr im "Business" bin, bin ich wieder auf der PC-Schiene.
Und ich vermisse die Konsolekaum... kaum, vor allem wegen den Sony-Titeln.
Ich bin riesiger Fan von Unchartet.

Aber alles in Allem ist, wenn man sich nur ein System erlauben kann, der PC wohl die geschicktere Wahl.
Da spielt halt auch die Abwärtskompatibilität noch mit, was mich, als gelegentlichen Retrogamer freut.

Aufräumen will ich aber mit dem Vorurteil, dass man mit Pad keinen Shooter spielen kann.
Das dachte ich zuerst auch. aber mit ein wenig Übung funzt das wirklich gut.
Man muss sein Steuerverhalten ändern. Ist schwierig zu beschreiben, aber ich glaube, diejenigen, welche den Wechsle auch schon mal gemacht haben, können mir das zustimmen.
Was ich zum Beispiel als recht angenehm empfand, ist die Möglichkeit sich von sehr langsam, bis schnell zu bewegen, da die Bewegungssticks Analog sind.
Beim PC ist das Fadenkreuz zwar sehr genau, aber die Bewegung ist einfach Ja/Nein (Taste "W" drücken/Nicht drücken.
Das macht bei einigen Spielen schon was aus. auch was die Atmosphäre angeht: Sich langsam, langsam nach vor bewegen (Stick sanft nach vor drücken) und dannschnell wieder zurück (Stick ganz nach hinten ziehen).
Aber was erzähl' ich hier. PC-Masterracer werden alles niederschmettern 

Wo waren wir?
Ach ja.
PC-Gaming hat sehr viel Auswahl und ich würde diese Plattform als erste Wahl nehmen, da auch neuste Games so gemacht sind, dass sie auf älteren Rechnern laufen (da die Publisher sonst 2/3 der potentiellen Kundschaft verlieren würden).
Jetzt einen relativ aktuellen Rechner kaufen und ich wage zu behauoten, dass man in ca 3 Jaren mal wieder 300.- investieren muss in eine neue Grake.
In der Zeit hat man das Geld locker gespart mit den Günstigeren Games... reicht dann sogar für eine Konsole


----------



## Herbboy (27. April 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Seit ich nicht mehr im "Business" bin, bin ich wieder auf der PC-Schiene.
> Und ich vermisse die Konsolekaum... kaum, vor allem wegen den Sony-Titeln.
> Ich bin riesiger Fan von Unchartet.


 Wobei "man" sich als PC-Fan an sich auch "locker" ne Konsole als Zweitgerät leisten kann, da man nicht mehr so oft ne neue CPU oder Graka kaufen "muss" wie früher - schriebst du ja ebenfalls.  Wer dann sowieso pro Jahr für 200-300€ oder mehr Games kauft, der könnte sich eigentlich auch sicher locker alle 5-6 Jahre ne Konsole dazukaufen, wenn er vlt mal nen Grafikkartenkauf verschiebt. Es muss ja nicht zum teuren Preis in den ersten Monaten nach Release sein, ich hab wie gesagt ne Xbox S One inkl. 2. Controller und Fifa für 230€ bekommen    und zudem hab ich gemerkt, dass meine R9 290 immer noch reicht für WQHD, so dass ich Ende letzten Jahres keine neue Graka geholt hab, was an sich geplant war.




> Aufräumen will ich aber mit dem Vorurteil, dass man mit Pad keinen Shooter spielen kann.
> Das dachte ich zuerst auch. aber mit ein wenig Übung funzt das wirklich gut.
> Man muss sein Steuerverhalten ändern. Ist schwierig zu beschreiben, aber ich glaube, diejenigen, welche den Wechsle auch schon mal gemacht haben, können mir das zustimmen.
> Was ich zum Beispiel als recht angenehm empfand, ist die Möglichkeit sich von sehr langsam, bis schnell zu bewegen, da die Bewegungssticks Analog sind.


 Das ist einer der Vorteile, die es geben kann. Allerdings nutzen das nicht alle Games, sondern es gibt "normal" und "sprint", wo man dann den Stick runterdrücken muss. Und bei den meisten Games, die per Stick doch einen "sanften" Übergang anbieten: es beginnt mit "schleichen", geht aber sehr schnell in das normale Gehen über. Die Sticks sind ja kurz, da ist es extrem schwer, einen Speed zB zwischen schleichen und gehen zu treffen. und fürs Rennen musst du auch bei diesen Games idr weiterhin ein Runterdrücken des Sticks verwenden

Am PC hast du halt für rennen und schleichen jeweils ne Taste, die du zusätzlich zu der "nach vorne"-Taste (meistens ja W) drückst, wenn du nicht "normal gehen" willst. Da hast du halt dann schleichen, gehen oder rennen. Bei Konsolen hast du - wenn es gut umgesetzt ist - VIELLEICHT noch ein "langsames gehen" plus ein "schnelles gehen" als spürbare Abstufung bei Nutzung des Sticks. Bei vielen Games hast du aber trotz Stick nur zwei Dinge: normal gehen oder (per Stickdruck) rennen, oder auch bei einigen Games (wie am PC) ausschließlich rennen oder SCHNELL rennen    Für zB Rennspiele ist das analoge "Gas geben" aber wirklich hilfreich. Beim Steuern einer Person, naja, manchmal bringt es was, manchmal nicht. 

Ich selber hab auch in den letzten Jahren "sogar" am PC einige Shooter per Pad gespielt, was immer dann gut klappt, wenn man nicht online gegen andere spielen "muss", die per Maus dann einfach nen Vorteil haben.


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (27. April 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich selber hab auch in den letzten Jahren "sogar" am PC einige Shooter per Pad gespielt, was immer dann gut klappt, wenn man nicht online gegen andere spielen "muss", die per Maus dann einfach nen Vorteil haben.


Ich zocke regelmäßig Batlefield1,CoD Black Ops 3 und auch CoD Infinite Warfare online im MP mit XBOX One Gamepad am Pc.Das geht alles.Ist nur eine Sache der Übung.Ich bin nie letzter in den Matches sondern immer vorn mit dabei und auch öfters Bester des Matches.Wenn man einige Jahre aktiv nur noch mit Gamepads am Pc auf dem Wohnzimmer TV spielt bekommt man genug Übung. So schwer ist das gar nicht.Damals in den ersten Wochen der Umgewöhnung hab ich mich sehr schwer getan mit Gamepad grad Shooter zu spielen. Mittlerweile kenn ich es gar nicht mehr anders. Und nein am Pc gibt es kein Aim Assisstenten im MP bei genannten Spielen wie es auf der Konsole wohl üblich sein soll.


----------



## Herbboy (28. April 2017)

smutjesmooth3011 schrieb:


> Ich zocke regelmäßig Batlefield1,CoD Black Ops 3 und auch CoD Infinite Warfare online im MP mit XBOX One Gamepad am Pc.Das geht alles.Ist nur eine Sache der Übung.Ich bin nie letzter in den Matches sondern immer vorn mit dabei und auch öfters Bester des Matches.Wenn man einige Jahre aktiv nur noch mit Gamepads am Pc auf dem Wohnzimmer TV spielt bekommt man genug Übung. So schwer ist das gar nicht.


 also, ich hab das auch schon jahrelang gemacht, aber mit ner Maus geht es einfach besser und präziser. Grad bei BF1 hab ich irre Probleme, wenn ich beim Schießen die Waffe per Stick mitbewegen will, was ich per Maus nicht hab. Oder auch zB laufen, Gegner sehen und dann die Waffe überhaupt erst dahin ausrichten, wo ich sie hin haben will.

Es hängt dann auch vom Spiel ab, zB bei Ghost Recon Wildlands fällt mit das schnelle Zielen viel leichter, oder zB bei CoD MW2 mach ich das mit Links, bei Black OPs III tu ich mich total schwer.




> Damals in den ersten Wochen der Umgewöhnung hab ich mich sehr schwer getan mit Gamepad grad Shooter zu spielen. Mittlerweile kenn ich es gar nicht mehr anders. Und nein am Pc gibt es kein Aim Assisstenten im MP bei genannten Spielen wie es auf der Konsole wohl üblich sein soll.


 hängt auch vom Spiel ab, bei zb BF1 gibt es offenbar definitiv keinen, bei Wildlands merke ich nichts davon, d.h. wenn es ne Zielhilfe geben sollte, dann ist die sehr dezent - bei manchen Games merkt man richtig, wie dann das Fadenkreuz ein bisschen "springt", damit man das Ziel trifft.


----------



## DeusExZero (28. April 2017)

Ich bin früher als Kind mit Konsolen, aber auch schon den ersten Vorläufern von "gaming tauglichen" PC's groß geworden.  Ab ca. 1998 habe ich dann Dank meines ersten eigenen PC's  zuhause nur noch damit gezockt. Da ich kein TV habe würde eine Konsole heute auch keinen Sinn machen. Klar, könnte ich mir alles zulegen, aber ich wette selbst dann würde es nur verstauben. Ich arbeite einfach lieber am PC mag das Feeling usw.


----------



## hibana (30. April 2017)

Bin vor kurzem auf Pc gewechselt von der Ps 4Pro und habe nicht den stärksten Pc aber die Grafik ist Immens besser nicht nur ein Bisschen...... mehr Details, Schatten, Lichteffekte, Spiegelungen und was weis ich noch was ohh und diese Weitsicht, das AA diese Treppengeflimmere ist ja absoluter standard auf Konsolen ach und die 60 Fps oder sogar über 100 je nach game was ich einfach nicht gewöhnt warist ein warlicher Genuss klar weis man als Konsolen Gamer Pc sieht besser aus usw aber wenn man es eigenhändig erlebt dann ist das schon was anderes auch wenns ein steiniger weg war Pc Bauen usw aber hat auch Spass gemacht und rückblickend ist das zusammenbauen eigentlich Kinderleicht nur das Einrichten machte mehr Probleme aber durch die nette Hilfe hier auch kein Problem


----------



## shippy74 (30. April 2017)

Ich finds immer lustig wenn die Aussage kommt das die Konsolen Grafik ja so schlecht ist, keine ahnung was ihr alle für Konsolen habt aber die Grafik die ich von meiner One kenne ist alles andere als Schlecht. Sicher gibts nen unterschied ,das streite ich auch nicht ab aber wieviel teurer ist ein PC der ne VIEL bessere Grafik hat,im vergelich zu ner Konsole. Ich hab für meine One damals 199€ bezahlt ,war ein angebot bei ner wiedereröffnung.
Vorteil von Konsolen aus meiner Sicht.
Günstige Hardware im vergleich zu einem Spiele PC
Fernseher wohl bei 99% vorhanden,daher auch kein Monitor kauf
Gebrauchte Spiele für die Konsole im Netz und überall günstig zu bekommen. Gibt auch gebrauchte Konsolen.
Keine Accountbindung und nach installieren des Spiels kannst du auch offline sofort loslegen.
Konsolen spiele laufen eigendlich alle sowei Fehlerfrei ohne Patch das man sie Problemlos durchspielen kann (Meine erfahrung,da alle meine Konsolen nicht am netz hängen)
Man kann mit 2 Leuten an einem Fernseher offline Zocken. (Cod zb. den gesammten MP mit Bots) 

Konsolen Gaming ist einfach unkomplizierter, kein Zwangs Patchen, keine Zwang Accounts, Keine Treiber oder Hardware Probleme usw. Hab früher gerne am PC gespielt heute rennt da nur noch der Landwirtschaftsimulator drauf....


----------



## Honigpumpe (30. April 2017)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Konsolen Gaming ist einfach unkomplizierter, kein Zwangs Patchen, keine Zwang Accounts, Keine Treiber oder Hardware Probleme usw. Hab früher gerne am PC gespielt heute rennt da nur noch der Landwirtschaftsimulator drauf....



Konsolen sind halt praktischer Luxus. Da ich meine Playse allerdings auch als Streaming-Maschine und Disc-Player verwende, relativiert sich das mit dem Luxus dann auch wieder. Wer wirklich jeden Zehner umdrehen muß und regelmäßig daddeln will, dem würde ich immer einen PC empfehlen. Der ist in der Anschaffung etwas teurer, aber dafür sind die laufenden Kosten für Spiele einfach niedriger. Wer mit Maus und Tastatur am Tisch spielen will, für den kommt eine Konsole auch nicht infrage.

Es ist ja nicht so, daß ich mich mit PCs nicht auskenne. Hab mir ja nun auch einen gekauft, zu beruflichen Zwecken. Das ist halt meine Maurerkelle, die kann ich sogar bei Herrn Schäuble anrechnen lassen. Und ein Windows braucht eben Liebe, Pflege und Wartung. Das entfällt bei der Playse einfach total, da muß ich mich um nichts kümmern. Da werden keine Ordner verschoben, ini-Files bearbeitet, Treiberupdates gecheckt oder Backups gemacht, hier beschränkt sich das Thema "Wartung" darauf, daß man 20mal die X-Taste drückt, und fertig ist die Gartenlaube. Ansonsten läuft das Teil einfach. Damit können weder Windows noch Apple konkurrieren. Einziger Wermutstropfen: Die Games kosten halt mehr. Aber da ich kein Sammler bin, verscherbel ich meine Games meistens wieder bei Ebay, und hin und wieder lohnt es sich auch, mal einen Sale abzuwarten. Dann halten sich auch die Kosten auf 'ner Konsole in Grenzen.


----------



## MichaelG (30. April 2017)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Ich finds immer lustig wenn die Aussage kommt das die Konsolen Grafik ja so schlecht ist, keine ahnung was ihr alle für Konsolen habt aber die Grafik die ich von meiner One kenne ist alles andere als Schlecht. Sicher gibts nen unterschied ,das streite ich auch nicht ab aber wieviel teurer ist ein PC der ne VIEL bessere Grafik hat,im vergelich zu ner Konsole. Ich hab für meine One damals 199€ bezahlt ,war ein angebot bei ner wiedereröffnung.
> Vorteil von Konsolen aus meiner Sicht.
> Günstige Hardware im vergleich zu einem Spiele PC
> Fernseher wohl bei 99% vorhanden,daher auch kein Monitor kauf
> ...



Naja die Zeiten wo Konsolenspiele bugarm/frei erschienen sind sind auch schon länger Geschichte. Bezüglich Gamebugs, Patches und Firmwareupdate-Vorraussetzungen steht die Konsole dem PC mittlerweile kaum noch nach. Einzige Vorteile die bleiben sind keine Accountbindung (daher Gebrauchtspielekauf/-verkauf) und daß man die Konsole einfach an den TV anschließen kann. Wobei man modernere PC durchaus auch als Gamingmonitor für den PC nutzen kann.


----------



## shippy74 (30. April 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja die Zeiten wo Konsolenspiele bugarm/frei erschienen sind sind auch schon länger Geschichte.



Sicher gibt es Bugs,aber keine die dich das Spiel Ohne Patch nicht durchspielen lassen, zumindest ist mir noch keines in die Konsole gekommen und bei exclusiv Titel mußt du schon Fehler suchen, ist zumindest mein Eindruck den ich habe.
Und zu den Software Updates usw. Wie geschrieben hängt meine Konsole nie am Netz, ich nehm die alle paar Wochen mal mit zur Freundin um zu schauen obs Updates gibt, das war aber bis jetzt nie Zwingend erforderlich.
Für mich ist ne Konsole mittlerweile die bessere Spieleplattform, hab jetzt 4 Stück am Fernseh hängen und dank Gebrauchtpreise auch mehr als 150 Spiele.


----------



## MichaelG (30. April 2017)

Naja immer wenn ich meine PS4 angeschmissen habe um ein neues Spiel zu installieren hat das Game erst einmal nach einer neuen Firmware verlangt. Und ich habe weiß Gott nicht wirklich viel Spiele für die PS4.

Bei Exklusivtiteln kann ich übrigens auch Bugarmheit erwarten. Da wird ja nur für  eine einzige (identische) Plattform entwickelt. Reden wir aber von Multiplattformtiteln sieht das schon anders aus. Stichworte wie Mafia 3, Dishonored 2, Batman Arkham Knight mal so in den Raum geworfen.


----------



## shippy74 (30. April 2017)

Ach Gott Mafia 3 ja das Elend Game..... habs für 19.99 Neu gekauft und ärgere mich immer noch,das Game Speichert einfach nicht, 6 Stunden am Stück gespielt, gestorben, zack wieder am anfang. Hab dafür extra die Konsole und das Game geupdatet aber nix zu ändern. das hatte ich ja schon ganz verdrängt. Ok gibt also doch ein spiel aber das läuft auch nach dem Update bei mir nicht richtig, bzw. läuft,speichert aber nicht....


----------



## Herbboy (30. April 2017)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Ach Gott Mafia 3 ja das Elend Game..... habs für 19.99 Neu gekauft und ärgere mich immer noch,das Game Speichert einfach nicht, 6 Stunden am Stück gespielt, gestorben, zack wieder am anfang. Hab dafür extra die Konsole und das Game geupdatet aber nix zu ändern. das hatte ich ja schon ganz verdrängt. Ok gibt also doch ein spiel aber das läuft auch nach dem Update bei mir nicht richtig, bzw. läuft,speichert aber nicht....





> Sicher gibt es Bugs, aber keine die dich das Spiel Ohne Patch nicht durchspielen lassen,



Aha... ^^


----------



## hibana (30. April 2017)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Ich finds immer lustig wenn die Aussage kommt das die Konsolen Grafik ja so schlecht ist, keine ahnung was ihr alle für Konsolen habt aber die Grafik die ich von meiner One kenne ist alles andere als Schlecht. Sicher gibts nen unterschied ,das streite ich auch nicht ab aber wieviel teurer ist ein PC der ne VIEL bessere Grafik hat,im vergelich zu ner Konsole. Ich hab für meine One damals 199€ bezahlt ,war ein angebot bei ner wiedereröffnung.
> Vorteil von Konsolen aus meiner Sicht.
> Günstige Hardware im vergleich zu einem Spiele PC
> Fernseher wohl bei 99% vorhanden,daher auch kein Monitor kauf
> ...




ohne account bindung geht bei sony schon mal gar nix


----------



## MichaelG (30. April 2017)

?? Also meine Retailspiele die ich gekauft habe haben keine Accountbindung. Höchstens eventuell digitale Inhalte sind an den Account oder Bonis gebunden. Aber nicht ein Retailspiel selbst.


----------



## hibana (1. Mai 2017)

Ja weis nur konnte die Gedownloadetetn Games nicht Zocken wenn das PSN mal wieder nicht ging, Spotify konntest auch nicht mehr nutzen und Amazon Video auch nicht mehr....für mich ist das gebunden wenn ich nicht mal Apps starten kann weil Verbindung zum Psn bestehen muss obwohl es najah nicht geht weil es so oft Down war.


----------



## shippy74 (1. Mai 2017)

hibana schrieb:


> Ja weis nur konnte die Gedownloadetetn Games nicht Zocken wenn das PSN mal wieder nicht ging, Spotify konntest auch nicht mehr nutzen und Amazon Video auch nicht mehr....für mich ist das gebunden wenn ich nicht mal Apps starten kann weil Verbindung zum Psn bestehen muss obwohl es najah nicht geht weil es so oft Down war.



Äh alles was du jetzt aufgezählt hast geht ohne Internet bzw Account eh nicht, wie soll die Konsole wissen das du der eigentümer des Download Games bist? Schibst du ne Disc rein läuft alle sohne I Net und Account. Beim PC kannst du auch die CD oder DVD haben und nix geht ohne Account....


----------

